
Elliptical Propeller (2009) - Gravityloss
http://rexresearch.com/lippsprop/lipps.htm
======
sbierwagen
Marvin Antelman is a crank, with a fondness for loony patents and a unshakable
belief that his special silver compound can cure cancer and AIDS:
[http://www.rexresearch.com/antelman/marantech.htm](http://www.rexresearch.com/antelman/marantech.htm)
[http://www.rexresearch.com/antelman/silverox.htm](http://www.rexresearch.com/antelman/silverox.htm)

Fortunately, he'll sell it to you for only $15 a gram.

~~~
xyzzy123
I don't feel this reflects on the article itself, although a better link would
set off fewer red flags.

I think the article "looks more legitimate" as an archive.org link to the
experimental aircraft association web site:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20140416074216/http://www.eaa.or...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140416074216/http://www.eaa.org/experimenter/articles/2009-02_elippse.asp)

~~~
sbierwagen
Oh! So this submission is just a pagerip of someone else's content? I hadn't
noticed that.

~~~
xyzzy123
Yep. Totally reasonable to be dodgy about a link on a crank site. Engineering
looks legit to me though (I have zero experience in the field). That said it's
gone from the site, although the author has posted a bunch of articles.

------
Gravityloss
I put Paul Lipps in the original submission title since he was the original
author. His web page is not up anymore, so it's on some less than reliable
site. The moderators' change lost that info.

It's related to the popular article by Robert X. Cringely. He advocated Lipps'
ideas for wind energy, with previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11643410](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11643410)

Sadly not realized after Lipps died. However, with Lipps describing his
thought process here, it seems likely that it would be possible to repeat it /
learn from it.

I guess optional comment fields for links have been considered and decided
against.

~~~
maxerickson
You just used the optional comment field for the link.

------
univacky
[http://propellersexplained.com/](http://propellersexplained.com/)

------
ryanmarsh
Could not get past the obnoxious ads.

~~~
Etheryte
Likewise, completely unusable on a mobile. The whole page took ages to even
render (on wifi) only to instantly start jumping around to fit in ads.

------
sporkologist
Mechanisms on this scale would seem relatively easy to test and compare. He's
trying so hard to sell all the positive qualities of his propellors..... if
they are so awesome, wouldn't they be easy to sell?

